# tangelo honey, light color, light taste, low moisture, fragrant



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

Congrats,

You have some nice looking honey as well. Beautiful color! 

Shane


----------



## yamahawg (May 19, 2010)

Yup, and thats a great looking frame of honey too!


----------

